# [gelöst] kde 4.2 Dolphin Statusleiste

## flammenflitzer

```
Neu sind hier Benachrichtigungen, die als Pop-up angedockt an das Panel erscheinen. Hierzu zählt beispielsweise der Statusdialog beim Kopieren von Dateien. Das spart Platz auf dem Bildschirm, da der Dateimanager nicht auf einmal einen mittig platzierten Dialog einblendet. Da es sich um ein normales Plasmoid - also ein Widget für Plasma - handelt, lässt sich der Statusdialog aber auch an jeder beliebigen Stelle auf dem Desktop positionieren.
```

Dieser Statusdialog stürzt bei mir ab. Kann man den auch wieder so wie in kde 4.1 - ohne Plasma - herstellen?

MfGLast edited by flammenflitzer on Fri Jan 30, 2009 5:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Neu sind hier Benachrichtigungen, die als Pop-up angedockt an das Panel erscheinen. Hierzu zählt beispielsweise der Statusdialog beim Kopieren von Dateien. Das spart Platz auf dem Bildschirm, da der Dateimanager nicht auf einmal einen mittig platzierten Dialog einblendet. Da es sich um ein normales Plasmoid - also ein Widget für Plasma - handelt, lässt sich der Statusdialog aber auch an jeder beliebigen Stelle auf dem Desktop positionieren.
> ```
> ...

 

Also der crasht wirklich? Der Kopiervorgang wird nicht abgeschlossen?

Denn wie ich im anderen Thread dazu schon geschrieben hab, blendet sich der einfach aus, im Systray zurück bleibt ein Icon mit dem "i".

Ansonsten aktualisieer mal deinen confcache:

```
kbuildsycoca4
```

oder starte

```
kdialog --passivepopup "Message" --title "title"
```

vllt. gibts ne sinnvolle Fehlermeldung.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke

MfG

----------

